# CenterParcs for Motorhomes...!? ;)



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Well

Just come back from a mid-week break at CenterParcs - and had a really good time. Loads of running, sqash, badminton, swimming, walking, canoeing, drinking, eating and generally getting fat/fit at the same time and coming home knackered.

2nd time we've been - and 10/10 again.

But when we get our van we obviously won't be going back as we'll want to use the van! (Camping in car park is probably not allowed!!)

Are there any campsites with similar facilities to the same scale? Heres' hoping! 

TIA!


----------



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi,

look at this link:

http://www.centerparks.com/

duc


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

duc said:


> Hi,
> 
> look at this link:
> 
> ...


Thats a *spam* site to catch mis-spellings of CenterParcs......

??????!?


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

ryanjjones said:


> Are there any campsites with similar facilities to the same scale? Heres' hoping!


Yes, there are lots of large commercial 'all singing all dancing' sites .. full of statics and hoards of feral kids that charge an arm and a leg .. not my cup of tea I'm afraid ..

Jim


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

ryanjjones said:


> Loads of running, sqash, badminton, swimming, walking, canoeing, drinking, eating and generally getting fat/fit at the same time and coming home knackered.


 :lol: You can run just about anywhere. Swim at most larger type camp sites. Walk just about anywhere. Canoe in places such as a River or the Sea. Eat, Drink and generally getting fat/fit at the same time and coming home knackered just about anywhere.
The only thing that is not usually available is Sqash and Badminton but they can be found local to the site. Try Haven Holiday Action Parks. :wink:


----------

